# hello :)



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

hi everyone  

I'm brand new to FF but not so new to Surrogacy...my husband and I recently became members of SUK as we are now firmly on our way! I am unable to carry as due to a health condition, pregancy would endanger my life. We started IVF end of July and I had my EC done mid August. We now have embies in the freezer so it feels like we're moving forwards at last! 

Look forward to chatting to you!

x


----------



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Tiny,

Welcome to the board.
Good luck with your surrogacy journey, i hope you find your surromum soon.

Keep us updated.
Look forward to chatting more
Charlotte x


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Good Luck with finding a surrogate xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Tiny
I hope you find your angel very shortly and your dream comes true soon after that 

love Jo
x x


----------

